# Hello IronMags



## PlatinumPowders (Mar 28, 2020)

Greeatings iron mags! 

I?m the new guy on the block. I?m eager to get to know many of you! 

PlatinumPowders is all about having some fun and building strong long lasting relationships. 

I hope to speak with you soon. 


Mr.P


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  Good to see you here as well.


----------



## PlatinumPowders (Mar 28, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to IMF.  Good to see you here as well.



Thank you TO. I believe I just saw you elsewhere lol 


Mr.P


----------



## brazey (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome​


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 28, 2020)

PlatinumPowders said:


> Thank you TO. I believe I just saw you elsewhere lol
> 
> 
> Mr.P



lol you sure did.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard -nice to have you here ~


----------



## REHH (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Freak66 (Apr 28, 2020)

good day!


----------

